# Handmade



## vhoiyan

Request translations that means the following~


1.HANDMADE
 
2.HANDMADE WITH LOVE


thanks a lot!


----------



## Mutichou

In French:
Fait(e)(s) à la main
Fait(e)(s) à la main avec amour


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Turkish:*
*Handmade:* El yapımı
*Handmade with love:* Sevgi katılmış el yapımı(*)
*This is the best I can come up with, any better idea?

*Italian:*
*Handmade: *Fatto a mano


----------



## betulina

In Catalan:

Handmade - Fet a mà

Handmade with love - Fet a mà amb amor


----------



## diamania

You have more options in dutch:
1Handgemaakt or met de hand gemaakt


2handgemaakt met liefde


----------



## DrWatson

In Finnish:

Handmade: Käsintehty
Handmade with love: Käsintehty rakkaudella


----------



## Morty

En español:

Hecho a mano
Hecho a mano con amor

Gallego:

Feito a mano
Feito a mano con amor


----------



## Namakemono

Actually it's "feito a man - feito a man con amor" in Galego.


----------



## Morty

Uyy, perdón, tienes toda la razón del mundo. Si se enteran mis amigos, me matan. Muchos años fuera de Galicia. Y de España...

Gracias!


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:
*Handmade:* rađeno rukom / ručni rad
*Handmade with love: *rađeno rukom sa ljubavlju


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese:
Feito a/à mão
Feito a/à mão com amor.


----------



## bianconera

Italiano:
fatto a mano
fatto a mano con affetto / amore


----------



## Honeypum

En Español / In Spanish:

Hecho a mano

Hecho a mano con amor


----------



## alitza

In ROmanian:
handmade = făcut manual
handmade with love = făcut manual cu dragoste/afecţiune (but it sounds awful in Romanian, no one would use this phrase)
Alitza


----------



## robbie_SWE

Romanian: 

handmade: *făcut de mână *
handmade with love: *făcut de mână cu afecţiune/iubire*

Swedish: 

handmade: *handgjord *
handmade with love: *handgjord med kärlek*

 robbie


----------



## übermönch

German
Handarbeit* mit Liebe*

Russian
Ручная работа* с любовью
*
the bold part is "with love".


----------



## Whodunit

übermönch said:


> German
> Handarbeit* mit Liebe*


 
I'd rather say:

von Hand gemacht
mit Liebe von Hand gemacht


----------



## Josh_

Arabic:

مصنوع باليد
masnuu' bil-yad


----------



## elroy

Josh Adkins said:


> Arabic:
> 
> مصنوع باليد
> masnuu' bil-yad


 That's the translation of "handmade."

Handmade with love:
مصنوع باليد مع الحب (_masnuu' bilyad ma'a 'l-Hubbi_) or
مصنوع بأيادٍ محبة (_masnuu' bi'ayaadin muHibbatin_)

The first is a literal translation. The second means "Made with loving hands."


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog: Gawang Kamay


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
Adj. «χειροποίητος, -τη, -το» (çiro'piitos, _m._-çiro'piiti, _f._-çiro'piito, _n._)--> _made-by-hand_. Classical adj. «χειροποίητος, -ος, ον» (xeirŏ'pœētŏs, _m./f._/xeirŏ'pœētŏn, _n._) with the same meaning. Compound; feminine noun «χεὶρ» (xeir)--> _hand, arm_ (PIE base *ghesr-, _hand_) + verb «ποιέω/ποιῶ» (pœ'ĕō [uncontracted]/pœ'ō [contracted])--> _to make, produce_ (PIE base *kʷei-,_to make_).
Handmade with Love:
«χειροποίητος, -η, -ο με αγάπη» 
(çiro'piitos, _m._-çiro'piiti, _f._-çiro'piito, _n._ me a'ɣapi)
lit. "handmade with love"


----------



## mataripis

vhoiyan said:


> Request translations that means the following~
> 
> 
> 1.HANDMADE
> 
> 2.HANDMADE WITH LOVE
> 
> 
> thanks a lot!


         In Tagalog: 1.) Handmade= Gawang kamay      2.)Handmade with Love= may pagmamahal na ginawa sa kamay.


----------

